# Snakes Are Out



## Mr Muleskinner

A friend sent me this video. Lots of rattles.

http://k2radio.com/hibernating-rattlesnakes-exiting-their-dens-video/


----------



## Dunkem

Thats enough to give you the willies:fear:


----------



## spencerD

Only ran into a big rattlesnake once last year - I was 2 hours from cell reception, and another 2 hours from the nearest town. Thing slithered right between my legs as I was fishing a river. Pretty sure I peed on it I was so scared.


----------



## swbuckmaster

In my job I always find snakes! Since my job takes me all over the world in remote places ive found countless poisonous snakes that will make a rattle snake look like a wimp but that pile would give me the willies.


----------



## LostLouisianian

That's AWESOME. Looks like they could use a little thinning out though. Must be quite a bit of food in the area to have that many. Grew up around snakes so that doesn't creep me out like it will some people. Back as a kid at grandpa's marina when we finished cleaning the day's catch and threw the fish heads and guts in the bayou we would see hoards of cottonmouths similar to that just eating up the fish heads and guts about an hour after we dumped them. We used to put them in the water only a few inches deep just to watch the snakes. 50-100 cottonmouths at a time was not unusual. Of course as kids we were rather unafraid and used to pick out some to dispatch with a 3 foot stick. Never got bit though. I guess it's better sometimes to be lucky than smart.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

snakes don't have any real effect on me either but that was a lot of snakes. Stumbling upon that would be a bit unnerving. I don't go out of my to get close to them that is for sure.


----------



## Critter

It is about like this one that I found in Arizona a few years ago.


----------

